# DirectShow Code



## Tyler Purvis (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey @Jim 

How is work coming on the directshow code so we can use Roxio Cap Cards?

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/roxio-game-capture-hd-pro.14651/


----------



## Tyler Purvis (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh wow, that actually tagged his account. Cool.


----------



## Jack0r (Sep 18, 2014)

As stated in the redux thread, he got most devices working for the multiplatform version. There is no eta on a release yet. Please keep such questions to this thread in the future.
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-redux.7736/


----------

